# INTP? Or INFP/INFJ/ISFJ? Why is this so difficult? >.<



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm gonna go with this test, but if someone requests a different one, or asks more questions, I'll be happy to oblige ^.^
I ended up writing a lot more than I usually ever would, hopefully it's given more information to help, but it's probably mostly irrelevant, sorry (if it's any consolation, it look waaaaay longer to write than to read)


Just realised that there isn't a question for this, so for the record; I'm a 24 year old female, if that's not clear, and makes a difference 

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*

From the descriptions, and from the lovely, helpful gif thread here, I feel like I associate most with INTP, however...

I did the main "16 types" test a few times, getting different answers which didn't seem to fit me, I also tried a few other tests on it too, and for 1 test it told me I was on the _borderline for everything except for introversion_, so it couldn't decide =/ 
I even tried the giving opposite answers method, getting (if I remember correctly) the opposite for ISTP
I just checked the self-test in this section, and while I only did it roughly, in my head, I think I can agree on Introvert with Fe-Ti

As for personality, I mentioned that I mostly agree with INTP, and that's what I'm going with for now, disregarding subjective tests, except... I have a real tendency to cry and get seriously upset by random things (Fe?). If I feel I've done something to upset someone else, watch/read a sad story (which I try my hardest to avoid, as I know and hate the result), or see someone (especially males) visibly upset, there's no way for me to prevent myself from crying. I also have no way to explain why I'm upset, as I can barely understand the reason myself, and being asked to explain by someone I've just made worried about me only serves to make me cry even more.


*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*

Difficult question... Peace? Like, not world peace (I can't understand people who wish for that, except to make themselves seem/feel good), but personal peace.
I'll be the first (and not only person) to say I'm lazy; I want to relax, and sleep, and enjoy myself as much as I can. I don't even think there is a need to answer "Why?" for that...

Other than that... I'm interested in languages I guess, I want to be able to learn so many different languages to understand all sorts of things. At school I was good at maths and German, and now I live in Japan. While I dislike actually studying, I enjoy listening and absorbing Japanese like that. I feel like I can understand most things now, and I can often guess using context the things that I don't quite understand, but I am quite unable to speak confidently, if at all. This is half due to shyness, but also a strong reluctance... to make mistakes? to try? or maybe I just neglected to study how to express myself in the first place.
Anyway, when I see languages, I want to learn them, and understand them, and I want to be able to travel to these countries without having to worry about language. In fact, there are many things, and many skills I want to learn... If only I had the time, or willpower to learn... I guess I want to skip most of the learning process a lot of the time, and just be able to do it, I hate the feeling that I can't do something I'm trying to do.


*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*

I guess I was at my finest in primary, and most of secondary school (English education system here).
In school I was pretty much the top of the class for almost everything; I learnt quickly so could understand everything with no real problems, and I survived all of my education without ever needing to study much, but I especially excelled before college, and only just made it through University.
As I mentioned before, being able to complete the work given to me, and understand everything means a lot to me; I hate feeling incompetent, especially when I am.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*

See above, I guess.
I don't actually know how to answer this... Being inferior makes me feel inferior... Feeling like other people can do things, and knowing I can't makes me feel inferior... I mean, even when I know they put a lot of practice in to get that good, I can't help but think I'm inferior because I never put that practice in, not for anything, ever... And then I think that even if I *did* put that practice in, there's no way, or guarantee, that I would be as good as them... so then I'm too scared to try, because I'd find out how I compare to them, and I don't wanna be worse.
(Oh god, I realise by myself that I'm screaming F here, and I was so proud of my T ='( )


*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*

Until the question before, I figured I used reason when making decisions...
If I'm unhappy at work, it's usually because the hours don't suit me, or the company often messes things around (ie. changing shifts/working locations/workloads/work duties, etc) with little warning
But even when I do decide to quit, I want to make sure I have a different job sorted before I quit, until then, I'll keep questioning my decision and justifying it
If I'm buying something expensive, like a car, or computer, I like to compare a few different things before settling for something I think is a good fit, I don't always go for the most practical thing, as I prefer something that suits me


*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*

I don't exactly understand this question, as I don't know what kind of project it would be, or what might be emphasised, but...
I prefer to work by myself, so in that respect, I guess I'd have full control over the outcome
But if I'm working as a group, I prefer to take a back seat if others are working on it; I like to listen to their ideas and mix or alter them to make it easier or better, but I rarely actively contribute unless asked to, or if I think they can't do it
If there's a time limit, I usually start by deciding what things I think need doing, then jump in whenever I get motivation. Once I start something I get sidetracked by many things, and take too long on (usually) unimportant but more interesting parts, then when it's nearing the end of the deadline I give up on making it good or interesting and just try to fix everything important to make the project almost whole enough to pass

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*

I have fun talking to my friend every now and then, we laugh and joke about stupid things; now we have to talk on skype, which is kind of more relaxing
I also enjoy going to theme parks and travelling, although I hate crowds
I guess a time i had a lot of fun would mix all of these, as me and my friend came to Japan on holiday while we were at University.
We got lost many times, got helped by kind people, it was horribly hot all the time, rained quite a bit, we saw lots of beautiful places, and did lots of silly things
We travelled by train all the time, and did day trips to far places, which meant we lost lots of time, and when we went to the theme park we didn't know what the time was, and left early in the rain
Even though we made a lot of mistakes, and got stressed and confused sometimes, when I remember it I just laugh at how stupid we must have looked, and how much more we know now


*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*

I prefer to observe things, maybe listen to information and try to make sense of it
Like at school, I like to be told facts, and use my knowledge of this and other things to understand more 
I guess this is searching for patterns, I do it a lot with language, like linking words that have the same root to understand that a new word probably has a similar meaning

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*

Not very...
I'm terrible with deadlines, I usually meet them, but can't motivate myself until the last minute
When I really start cleaning, I get lost in organising things, and trying to do a good job, but most of the time my house is pretty messy
I like to make lists of things that need doing, but I forget to check them, and therefore miss many things
I usually overcompensate and end up too early when meeting friends or something as I worry about being late.
In conclusion, I often enjoy organising, and can sometimes spend quite a while coming up with plans, but I almost always fail to execute these plans


*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*

I feel like I do both...
If I can understand the theory, especially if it links with ideas I already know, and see no problems with it, I guess I would be satisfied with that, but if this isn't clear to me I'd want to correlate it with other things to see if it makes sense that way

*
11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*

Hmm... I don't think I'm that worried about other people, especially people I don't know, but at the same time, I don't think my own beliefs are that strong...
If I look at the flip side... Depending on the problem, I don't think I'd be at all happy to hear one of my friends is in trouble, and I was also the first to cry at a funeral of someone I didn't know, because it felt sad to me...
And for myself? Hmm... Well, I guess I hate lying, and probably wouldn't ever share an opinion that I didn't believe in... But I do hide most things, and only usually share my opinions with someone I think has the same opinion...
I dunno...


*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I definitely think before speaking, and often get left behind and left out in groups as the conversation's changed before I've organised my thoughts and judged them to be safe to share
I think that answers both questions


*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*

I guess it depends on what it is... I often don't act without knowing what's going on, but there are so many things I can only understand after I've tried doing it... For this I need a friend to push me into doing it, or I usually put it off forever, but I guess I can feel more comfortable then as I have a friend who probably understands better than me...
In conclusion, I need to know, or have help before I do anything, if I must act without help, I'll wait a long time before finally looking to the internet for answers


*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favourite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*

If I have no plans for the Sunday, and it isn't too far, and it would be easy to get home afterwards, I'd probably join. I don't get invited so often, and I hate to miss out, but I *would* be complaining (at least in my head) a lot of the time. I'd have fun, sure, but by the end I'd be tired, and maybe wish I'd just quietly watched my show (which I would later watch at the earliest possible point).
Usually, though, I'd have to travel quite far to get to my friends, and would worry about the train back, so I'd make some excuse about being busy, and enjoy my show. Then if I hear my friends talking about the night out, I'd probably feel a little left out, though not as much as when I'm just not invited.

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*

I get a bit stressy, sometimes I speak more sharply to my friends, I get kinda negative about most things, and cry at small, unrelated, provocations

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

I guess I dislike loud people... Or people who shove their ideals on others, like certain religions do
Oh, and drunk people, probably because they're loud and stupid
I don't like many sports fans either, especially football fans screaming at their tvs
And people who ignore facts, and argue the opposite even when the truth is pointed out to them multiple times, I have no patience for those people
Oh, and most children, they're loud and selfish too.... 
I think I dislike most people I don't know, but I guess the theme is loud people talking?


*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*

Anime. If other people have watched the same thing, I love being able to discus the characters, and the story, and what might happen next, especially for mysteries
For comedies, reliving the jokes is always fun, and making them our own

I guess I enjoy sharing information about Japan too; the food, the people, what it's like to live here, funny anecdotes

And recently, discussing psychology with my friend; which types we are, and what we would label our friends, what her characters would do in certain situations given their types

I can't think of much else, I don't talk that often except for work and anime...


*18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life*

Wow, that's kinda tough...
We aren't really programmed to notice the things we aren't noticing...
I guess I pay little attention to the future, I just wait and things happen...
And I pay very little attention to news or politics if I can help it, and pretty much anything else that won't have much of an impact of my life...


*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality?*

I guess they think of me as someone quiet and lazy, who gets overly excited about certain things (like cats, or cake, or ice cream).
I guess that is pretty much true, but while I react strongly to certain things, often it's more of a joke or pretence then actually being excited by it. Also, they think I'm more smart than I really am, and probably get surprised by my decisions, as I usually decide things by myself, and then only share my plan with them if it comes naturally into conversation (which could be quite a while after the plan has been set in motion).
What would they never say? That's actually really difficult, everything I think of is just my opinion of myself, and then I wonder if they might think it anyway... Maybe that they see me often? I mean, they don't see me often, and the only things I can be sure of are facts...


*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing? *

Sleep.


When I finally wake up; checking the internet (facebook, forums, watching anime), maybe playing a mobile game for a tiny bit every now and then, reading if I can... And if I have time and motivation, I know there will be lots of housework that still needs doing, while this isn't exactly something I want to do, once I start I feel better, and I feel even better once I've finished.
Also, if my fiance isn't working, watching anime together, or maybe going out if he wants to




_Thank you to anyone who made it this far, I welcome any opinions as I seem pretty mixed for most, and I would appreciate any explanations to the active functions you suspect so I can understand better_
^.^


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@darcstar3

Well INTP, INFP, INFJ, ISFJ are all remarkably different in their own regards.
Here's why:
INTP - Cognitive Function Theory
INTP being Ti-Ne-Si-Fe
INFP - Cognitive Function Theory
INFP being Fi-Ne-Si-Te
INFJ - Cognitive Function Theory
INFJ being Ni-Fe-Ti-Se
ISFJ - Cognitive Function Theory
ISFJ being Si-Fe-Ti-Ne

If you was considering being more related to INTP then being IxFJ would be somewhat impossible due to INTP's inf-Fe yet IxFJ's has aux-Fe. Also INTP's aux-Ne yet ISFJ's inf-Ne.
It's plausible to become confused on INxP if both your Fi and Ti are equally high and Te and Fe being equally low.
Same goes to IxFJ, in regards of high Ni/Si and low Ne/Se.

You can decide in which one you relate to most from this reference, how the dom functions work:
How Functions Work: Dominant Ti (ISTP/INTP) - Cognitive Function Theory
Ti
How Functions Work: Dominant Fi (ISFP/INFP) - Cognitive Function Theory
Fi
How Functions Work: Dominant Ni (INTJ/INFJ) - Cognitive Function Theory
Ni
How Functions Work: Dominant Si (ISTJ/ISFJ) - Cognitive Function Theory
Si

Seeing your full function order will help decide which one you relate to more by type, so here's a link to show it:
Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes

Example of mine:
se 27.1, si 30
ne 33.1, ni 31
te 40.3, ti 38.2
fe 10.7, fi 30
Te-Ti-Ne-Ni-Fi-Si-Se-Fe

As you can see from mine it shows a somewhat clear sign of INTP due to high Ti, relatively high Ne/Si and a low Fe.
So from this I would be an INTP with high Te.
This test gives a nice loose idea of how well you relate to each function as a starting point, but I would also recommend on delving deeper into each function if you haven't already done so.

Sorry if I've somewhat disregarded you whole questionnaire, but I prefer to work like this then having to read everyone's story.
Anyways have fun reading and learning.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> @darcstar3
> 
> Well INTP, INFP, INFJ, ISFJ are all remarkably different in their own regards.
> Here's why:
> ...


thanks for the fast response, and mass of info, it seems like it'll take a while for me to get my head around it, but you seem to have covered everything ^.^
i'll check all this out tomorrow, or when i have time =D


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

Your use of an emoji is a more common action of F types.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

BIGJake111 said:


> Your use of an emoji is a more common action of F types.


haha, youre probably right
that or someone who otherwise comes across as too blunt =P
see? imagine that without the emoji


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

getting a strong infp vibe. very strong


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

NewMango said:


> getting a strong infp vibe. very strong


really? thanks


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

*bump*

as i thought i'd recheck everything
and now a lot of people here know me a bit better, it might be easier, or dare i say, a little more interesting for you to analyse (come on, i know you enjoy it really)

and, also... i got bored and tried this...


* *















discuss

(pretty sure i got that result the first time i tried testing this, i usually seem to test as ISxx for some reason...)


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Just from your questionnaire I got a sense of Si. I'm not saying it's neccessarily Doninant or Auxilary. It could be a strong use of Tertiary Si. But at this point I would guess that you at least use Si over Se and I don't see it as your inferior function either as it seems more controlled/higher usage. 

I think figuring out your inferior function can often be a good way of determining your type (as well as basically being the most useful part of mbti - kinda to me anyway). Here are some links to some articles on the inferior functions for all the introverted types as that seems to be the main thing you were more sure of? But if you want to find the articles for the other inferior functions then just search on Google "recognising inferior function [insert mbti type] personality cafe" and it should come up. I personally find it easier searching that way but I they should all be posted on here. Then you could let us know which you relate and not relate to if you want. Obviously don't even read all the ones I posted if you don't want to or aren't considering them but just thought I might as well just post all the ones for introverts.

Inferior Fe (IxTP)

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/76783-recognizing-inferior-function-intp.html



Inferior Te (IxFP)

http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html



Inferior Ne (ISxJ)

http://personalitycafe.com/isfj-articles/78380-recognizing-inferior-function-isfj.html



Inferior Se (INxJ) - even though as I say I think you use Si but whatever any things possible. 

http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

wow, thanks for your help =D

i guess i didnt mention it, but from the research i did before (will check again with the links youve given in the morning) i was leaning towards inf fe, seeing as when i read it, all the things about being passive aggressive seemed to fit me perfectly 

however, the ts, ns and s's kinda confused me a bit, from descriptions it seemed like i sense things, i can notice details and things (usually i just mentally note them and keep quiet), and i like patterns (even if im bad at noticing them), but i dont actively look for these things
so its interesting and helpful to hear i probably have si somewhere


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@darcstar3

Just before you get your beauty sleep,
what do you get from this test (if you've already done one, then do one again unless it was recent i.e. within a week from now):
Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> @darcstar3
> 
> Just before you get your beauty sleep,
> what do you get from this test (if you've already done one, then do one again unless it was recent i.e. within a week from now):
> Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


you didnt make it in time =P dont know if i'll have time before work
i did that one a couple of times too, cant remember what i got so i'll do it again 
thanks


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

omg, lol
why do i get the craziest results?


* *




extraverted Sensing (Se) ************************** (26.2)
average use
introverted Sensing (Si) **************************************************** (52.6)
excellent use
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ************************** (26.7)
average use
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ************* (13.7)
unused
extraverted Thinking (Te) ******************************** (32)
good use
introverted Thinking (Ti) ******************************** (32.8)
good use
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ***************************** (29.3)
average use
introverted Feeling (Fi) ************************** (26.1)
average use

Summary Analysis of Profile
By focusing on the strongest configuration of cognitive processes, your pattern of responses most closely matches individuals of this type: ISTJ




again, it says IS, which seems to be the least changeable part... except i just cant agree with an S, im physically weak and useless, hate moving and exercise, and just want to sit around reading/doing passive things...


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

darcstar3 said:


> again, it says IS, which seems to be the least changeable part... except i just cant agree with an S, im physically weak and useless, hate moving and exercise, and just want to sit around reading/doing passive things...


I can see why that might make you think you don't have Se more although Se especially Auxiliary Se isn't all about running around and being active - especially for Auxiliary Se it's more how they see the world and take in external things but I do kinda know what you mean by some of that (but yeah I don't think you have Se in your top four functions). but why would that make you doubt being an Si Dom? As I say I got a strong impression of Si from your questionnaire so would be something to consider/look at the functions stack. Not saying you necessarily are just that it's something to consider at this point.

Also, the functions test can be a good starting point to perhaps get you looking in the right direction but the results are not always accurate and it's best to use it as a starting point and nothing else really. Interpret the results for yourself and do more research.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@darcstar3

It would seem you are very stressed as fuck as of now (very high Si).

Possibilities:
*INTP:* In loop, actively using Fe.
*ESTJ:* Nothing conflicting here.
*ISTP:* Resisting Ni, which may cause more use of Fe.

Information about Ti-Si loop:

* *





*defensive loop:* stubborn and insistent upon doing things in the familiar way; suspicious, uncompromising, or resistant to new ideas/experiences; prone to being overly focused on physical health; feels detached, isolated, or misunderstood by others; prone to replaying or obsessing about past events/missteps because of drawing incorrect connections between past and future; pessimistic, cannot see positive potential; nitpicky and only seeks out confirming details; broods about insignificant details and immerses oneself in fantasy with the unconscious intent to repress feelings of uncertainty or inadequacy (and stick to the areas of life that one is most comfortable with)

*Ti-Si loop:* compelled to use past knowledge/experience to create detailed explanations/justifications for problematic beliefs, preferences, or mistakes -> but ends up feeling stuck in a rut because of not acknowledging the need for change and avoiding/refusing possibilities for improvement




Information about Resisting Ni:

* *





*resisting Ni:* paranoid or suspicious about being restricted or controlled; obstinate or needlessly rebellious against external standards; lacks nuance in judgment, no patience for understanding problems in depth; dismisses the need for careful long term analysis/planning; tendency to be dismissive of abstract meaning or theoretical knowledge; reckless and short-sighted in decision making




Conclusion:
If is not in Ti-Si loop or Resisting Ni, then ESTJ.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

pippylongstocking said:


> I can see why that might make you think you don't have Se more although Se especially Auxiliary Se isn't all about running around and being active - especially for Auxiliary Se it's more how they see the world and take in external things but I do kinda know what you mean by some of that (but yeah I don't think you have Se in your top four functions). but why would that make you doubt being an Si Dom? As I say I got a strong impression of Si from your questionnaire so would be something to consider/look at the functions stack. Not saying you necessarily are just that it's something to consider at this point.
> 
> Also, the functions test can be a good starting point to perhaps get you looking in the right direction but the results are not always accurate and it's best to use it as a starting point and nothing else really. Interpret the results for yourself and do more research.


i dont take test results too seriously >.< but i still find them interesting, lol

and maybe i got the wrong idea about istp, from what i remember reading, it still mentioned a lot about physical stuff, but i skipped a lot after reading that
i'll read up on si a bit more then, thanks =3

i only got around to reading one of the articles you posted above so far, the one regarding intp (and istp)
as its only the 1st, i cant compare, but some parts stood out as me, especially about reacting badly to emotional displays and not being given enough time to relax/be introverted
but, as with everything else ive read up until now, there are also many parts that dont quite fit, which is where i get lost >.<



narcissistic said:


> @darcstar3
> 
> It would seem you are very stressed as fuck as of now (very high Si).
> 
> ...


haha, i guess i am stressed, but its just the normal work stuff (shoulda tested me last month when i had pretty much no break every day, and a load of kids who dont even speak my language constantly around)

if i had to pick one of those 3 options, id go with the loop
the information about the defensive loop seems to fit, dunno about the ti-si specific section though
its funny that the loop should mention health, because ive been kinda bugged by that recently, just small things make me feel like i might be sick, especially seeing as my throat has been randomly sore and swollen for the last few weeks, and then i got a cold >.<
and im always negative, especially towards myself, and im good at remembering/finding ways that i failed, or just didnt do as well as i wanted to, and brooding on them at the stupidest of times
and ive always refused to do things i dont think i'll be good at (like, everything)


and theres pretty much no way i could be extroverted (im sure you just put it there to cover everything), but being introverted (almost enough to be a textbook example) is pretty much the only thing im sure (and dare i say proud) of
i mean, i *want* to have friends to talk to, and i do *want* to do things outside with them, but... having to talk to them all the time, and ask them how they are because they asked me... having to be outside where there are so many other people, having no escape, not wanting to do exactly the same as everyone else.... its not worth it
and recently ive pretty much given up on actually wanting to do any of this, like my mind is just rejecting it with a big "nope" banner


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@darcstar3


> and theres pretty much no way i could be extroverted (im sure you just put it there to cover everything), but being introverted (almost enough to be a textbook example) is pretty much the only thing im sure (and dare i say proud)


*Social Extrovert* = an outgoing, socially confident person.
*Psychological Extrovert* = a person predominantly concerned with external things or objective considerations.

*Social Introvert* = a shy, reticent person.
*Psychological Introvert* = a person predominantly concerned with their own thoughts and feelings rather than with external things.

In MBTI/typology we/you use the psychological definition. i.e. 
*E types* can be: a shy, reticent person.
*I types* can be: an outgoing, socially confident person.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

hmm, i thought that was just for the function definitions
especially seeing as a lot of the questions on the tests focus on the standard definition
eg "i feel more recharged after meeting friends", "on a day/night off i would choose to relax at home"

well now i know nothing, and may need a test specifically to decide which i focus on more.. 
or should i take the fact that no test has suggested an e type as my answer?
one test actually refused to give a reading on anything except to say that i was introverted >.<


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

darcstar3 said:


> hmm, i thought that was just for the function definitions
> especially seeing as a lot of the questions on the tests focus on the standard definition
> eg "i feel more recharged after meeting friends", "on a day/night off i would choose to relax at home"
> 
> ...


I'm not saying you are or are not introverted.
I'm just saying that neglecting the idea of being an ESTJ due to you being socially introverted is [something].

Read these and tell me which one relates to you most (highlight if possible, I'm not so keen when it comes to people sending long winded paragraphs, make small notes if you need/have to):

INTPs’ Dominant Function: Introverted Thinking (Ti)

* *





Introverted Thinking involves the application of logic and reason for the sake of understanding a given situation, system, or problem. INTPs use Ti to bring structure and order to their inner world, granting them a strong sense of inner control. Inwardly, INTPs are highly self-disciplined, working to effectively manage their thoughts and their lives. The disciplined nature of their Ti compels INTPs to frame many things as a goal or challenge. These challenges may be physical (e.g., trying to achieve an ideal state of health or fitness), intellectual, practical, psychoemotional (e.g., becoming self-actualized), or later in their development, interpersonal (e.g., “perfecting” a relationship or becoming a skilled lover). In order to succeed in these personal challenges, INTPs are apt to impose rules on themselves. However, because of the wayward influence of their auxiliary Ne, they commonly end up breaking or sabotaging them.

INTPs are also less interested in working with facts than with ideas. Jung writes: “His ideas have their origin not in objective data, but in his subjective foundation.” INTPs are constantly digging into the background of their own thoughts in order to better understand their origins and to ensure their thinking is founded on solid reasoning. They see it pointless to try to build theories on a dubious conceptual platform, making them slower than Te types to rush into experiments to discover more “facts.”

INTPs often find it easier to identify inconsistencies or logical shortcomings—to assert what is not true—than to identify and confidently assert what is true. They can quickly locate inconsistencies or logical shortcomings in a given theory or argument. They excel when it comes to identifying exceptions or imagining scenarios in which the proposed explanation could breakdown. Due to their sensitivity to theoretical exceptions, they can be quick to throw theories and start from scratch. INTJs, by contrast, seem less deterred by ostensible exceptions, perhaps feeling that they will eventually be explained or otherwise rectified.

When functioning constructively, INTPs, like INFPs, often employ a trial-and-error sort of approach to building their theories and ideas. INTPs start with a given (Ti) and then use their auxiliary Ne to explore various connections and possibilities. They also integrate past experiences and acquired knowledge through their tertiary Si. It is usually only after years of toying with ideas that something resembling a systematic and coherent theory may start to emerge.

We can also compare and contrast Ti with Fi. IFPs generally take up moral, artistic, personal, or humanitarian concerns (Fi) before logical or intellectual ones (Ti). They judge in terms of good and bad, love and hate, like and dislike. Conversely, for INTPs, things must first pass the test of reason. They think less in terms of like and dislike than they do of likely and unlikely, logical and illogical. This is why INTPs generally prefer working with ideas and concepts rather than more subjective, taste-oriented matters like the arts.




ISTPs’ Dominant Function: Introverted Thinking (Ti)

* *





Ti involves the use of logic and reason for the sake of understanding a given problem, situation, or system. ISTPs use Ti to solve problems, to optimize functioning, and to bring structure and order to their inner world. This inner structuring grants them a strong sense of inner control. It allows ISTPs to be inwardly self-disciplined and to independently manage their lives and personal projects.

The disciplined nature of Ti may inspire ISTPs to frame their lives in terms of personal challenges or a series of independent projects. While not shying away from competing with others, ISTPs enjoy taking on challenges and projects for the mere pleasure of it. Such challenges may be physical (e.g., trying to achieve an optimal level of fitness), practical (e.g., fixing a car), creative (e.g., craftsmanship), or interpersonal.

At times, the inwardly focused and intentional nature of Ti lead can lead ISTPs to mistype themselves as ISTJs. In so doing, they rightly recognize their inner Judging nature, but wrongly conclude that they must be a J-type. They fail to recognize that the J-P label refers only to outward demeanor and behavior. This may partly explain what I see as the underrepresentation of ISTPs in demographic data.

Ti might also be viewed in terms of fluid intelligence, whereas Extraverted Thinking (Te) seems more related to crystallized intelligence. Ti is more intuitive, contextual, and right-brained, whereas Te is more procedure-oriented and left-brained. The fluid nature of their Ti, combined with the keen observational powers of their Se, contributes to ISTPs’ acumen as practical problem solvers. ISTPs can analyze a situation, discern how things should work, and then determine how to fix it. While a Te type might feel compelled to use schematics or manuals to diagnose the problem, ISTPs rely on their Ti’s ability to reason their way through concrete problems, even those they’ve never encountered. This contributes to their skill as mechanics, maintenance workers, machinists, surgeons, technicians, etc.




ESTJs’ Dominant Function: Extraverted Thinking (Te)

* *





Te strives to bring order, control, and rationality to the systems and operations of the outside world. It is oriented toward quantification, insisting on objective standards and measurable goals. It carefully spells out how to get from here to there, using as many maps, directions, and labels as appropriate.

Te undergirds ESTJs’ tendency to quickly express their judgments and opinion, to literally think (i.e., make judgments, conclusions, and decisions) aloud. ESTJs Judge before they Perceive, speak before they listen. This can be both a strength and a weakness. On the one hand, it can make them strong and courageous leaders. On the other, it can cause them to seem abrasive, dogmatic, or controlling.

Having a dominant Te can also make ESTJs prone to overstating things. They may say things that, in retrospect, they wish they could rescind, or at least soften. This is especially true for ESTJs with a hypersensitive inferior function (Fi), which can lead them to respond defensively or reactively.

As a Judging function, Te also contributes to ESTJs’ work-orientation. Like other types with a dominant Judging function, they are generally more serious and focused than relaxed or receptive. Even on days when they have no obligations, they are quick to get to work on something. Even in their leisure time, they can experience a sense of urgency or hurriedness in getting things done.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

sorry, i dont usually speak so much >.<
and thanks for your patience

for intp:

* *






> INTPs often find it easier to identify inconsistencies or logical shortcomings—to assert what is not true—than to identify and confidently assert what is true. They can quickly locate inconsistencies or logical shortcomings in a given theory or argument. They excel when it comes to identifying exceptions or imagining scenarios in which the proposed explanation could breakdown.


and


> INTPs start with a given (Ti) and then use their auxiliary Ne to explore various connections and possibilities. They also integrate past experiences and acquired knowledge through their tertiary Si.


stood out, the rest was a bit... meh, maybe




for istp... nothing really stood out

for estj 

* *






> Te undergirds ESTJs’ tendency to quickly express their judgments and opinion, to literally think (i.e., make judgments, conclusions, and decisions) aloud. ESTJs Judge before they Perceive, speak before they listen.


screams nope


> Te also contributes to ESTJs’ work-orientation. Like other types with a dominant Judging function, they are generally more serious and focused than relaxed or receptive. Even on days when they have no obligations, they are quick to get to work on something


a-hahahahaha, nope




in fact, i dont really care about other people, which i guess counts as the outside world
although i know i use fe more than i should... might look into the e personalities a bit more


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

It seems you don't really relate to much of Ti nor Te in terms of dominant function (ENTJ's Te is pretty much the same as ESTJ's).

ISTJs’ Dominant Function: Introverted Sensing (Si)

* *





ISTJs use Introverted Sensing (Si) as their dominant function. Si types (i.e., SJs) are quite different from Se types (i.e., SPs). Unlike SPs, ISTJs are not sensation-seekers. They do not venture out seeking novel sensations, experiences, or material goods. They typically prefer a more routine, careful (versus carefree), and predictable lifestyle.

Si undergirds ISTJs’ propensity to function as conservators of tradition. However, because Si is a Perceiving function, ISTJs are less inclined to function as frontline activists for their beliefs or values than ESJs are. Rather, ISTJs prefer spending time reflecting on the past and their cherished traditions. Many enjoy attending religious services or studying religious texts, activities that support and strength their Si convictions.

Another feature of Si is its role in bodily sensation. Namely, it serves to monitor internal bodily affairs, ensuring that bodily needs are satisfied. As an introverted function, Si is more intensive than Se is, which can make ISTJs more sensitive to certain sensory stimuli. They may be hypersensitive to things like lighting, room temperature, noise levels, etc. This can make them more irritable than other types when sleep-deprived, hungry, or otherwise physically uncomfortable. Sensitivity to strong or unusual flavors and textures may lead them to adopt a relatively bland or routine diet.

We can also compare Si with its intuitive cousin, Ni. As Perceiving functions, both can be viewed as functioning rather passively. Both can also be associated with strength of conviction, as SJs and NJs alike can seem outwardly stubborn, opinionated, or closed-minded. The chief difference between these two functions is that Ni is a synthesizing function, weaving together disparate information to construct its own impressions or interpretations. Si, by contrast, does not see a different reality behind immediate sense data. Instead, it compares present experiences to past ones. For Ni, every experience is new and interpreted on its own terms. For Si, the past plays a more prominent role in interpreting the present.

While it can be easy for other types to criticize ISTJs for their conservative ways, we should not overlook their value and purpose. ISTJs remind us of where we’ve been and can thereby keep us from repeating our past mistakes. Their Si also serves as a necessary cultural counterbalance to Se, reminding us that material resources are limited and should be handled with care and concern.




ISFJs’ Dominant Function: Introverted Sensing (Si)

* *





ISFJs use Introverted Sensing (Si) as their dominant function. Si is the function that undergirds ISFJs’ propensity to function as guardians and conservators of tradition. The longer they are immersed in particular set of circumstances, the more difficult it can be for them to open themselves to alternatives. Because Si is a Perceiving function, ISFJs are less inclined to function as frontline activists for their beliefs than ESJs, whose dominant function is a Judging function. Instead, ISFJs prefer to spend time reflecting on the past or their cherished traditions. Many enjoy attending religious services or studying religious texts, activities that strengthen and bolster their Si beliefs.

One of the most commonly overlooked features of Si is its role in bodily sensation. Namely, Si monitors internal bodily affairs, ensuring that physical needs are optimally satisfied. Being an introverted function, Si is more intensive than Se is, which can make ISFJs more sensitive to a variety of sensory stimuli such as lighting, room temperature, noise levels, sleeping surfaces, etc. They can also be sensitive to strong flavors and unfamiliar textures, which is why they commonly prefer what Se types might consider a bland, simple, or routinized diet.

The bodily role of Si can also influence ISFJs’ health. It may, for instance, allow them to be more attuned to when they are full, thereby preventing overeating. On the other hand, it could play a role in health problems, such as hypochondriasis, in which normal sensations become amplified and interpreted as signs of illness.

We can also compare Si with its intuitive cousin, Ni. As Perceiving functions, both can be viewed as functioning rather passively. Both can also be associated with a strong sense of conviction, which is why SJs and NJs alike can seem outwardly stubborn, opinionated, or closed-minded. The primary difference between these two functions is that Ni is a synthesizing function, producing its own impressions and interpretations. Si, by contrast, does not perceive a different reality behind sense data, but compares present experiences to past ones. For Ni, each experience is approach as new and interpreted on its own terms, whereas for Si, the past is granted a more prominent role.

While it can be easy for some types to criticize ISFJs for their conservative ways, we should not overlook their value and purpose. In addition to helping and teaching others (Fe), ISFJs help remind us of where we’ve been (Si) in order to prevent us from repeating our past mistakes. Si serves as a necessary cultural counterbalance to Se, reminding us that material resources are not unlimited and should be managed with care and wisdom.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hmm, it feels a little more right i guess

I feel like i like to compare things to the past and things I've already learnt
And i do tend to take everything at face value... 

Also this stood out from both


> Si is more intensive than Se is, which can make ISFJs more sensitive to a variety of sensory stimuli such as lighting, room temperature, noise levels, sleeping surfaces, etc. They can also be sensitive to strong flavors and unfamiliar textures, which is why they commonly prefer what Se types might consider a bland, simple, or routinized diet.
> 
> The bodily role of Si can also influence ISFJs’ health. It may, for instance, allow them to be more attuned to when they are full, thereby preventing overeating.


I always say I'm weak to the heat, but i know i get cold easy too >.<
Especially air conditioning, my skin gets cold from it, even when I'm boiling inside... 
Other than that though, i never thought of myself as that sensitive, but i do get full easily, and i can get stressy when tired or hungry...


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

> Si is more intensive than Se is, which can make ISFJs more sensitive to a variety of sensory stimuli such as lighting, room temperature, noise levels, sleeping surfaces, etc. They can also be sensitive to strong flavors and unfamiliar textures, which is why they commonly prefer what Se types might consider a bland, simple, or routinized diet.
> 
> The bodily role of Si can also influence ISFJs’ health. It may, for instance, allow them to be more attuned to when they are full, thereby preventing overeating.


I call bullshit. Nerve endings and body control aren't related to personality.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> I call bullshit. Nerve endings and body control aren't related to personality.


But how much your mind chooses to focus on it, or tune it out can be related to the mind

There are many experiments on the placebo effect and other such areas which show that the mind has a lot of control over how much pain one feels


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

darcstar3 said:


> But how much your mind chooses to focus on it, or tune it out can be related to the mind


Fair point.



> There are many experiments on the placebo effect and other such areas which show that the mind has a lot of control over how much pain one feels


This wouldn't be an example of a placebo effect though. The placebo effect comes from taking something new in, rather than general heightened sensitivity. 

I get if you're trying to say the power of mind over matter, but you would also have to be constantly things of how your body is physically feeling. That would be pretty exhausting mentally (which is why this usually only happens when we've been given prompts eg itchy head *only after* someone mentions nits.)

The statement however is not focused on that (it would be more that you feel the itch more with Si than others without)


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@darcstar3

Let's see how well you relate to the inferior:

ISFJs’ Inferior Function: Extraverted Intuition (Ne)

* *





Ne is concerned with connecting ideas, brainstorming new theories, and conceiving options and possibilities. Prone to seeing connections and associations everywhere, it is an unpredictable and highly divergent function. This is why ENPs are often viewed as quirky, absent-minded creatives. While it is true that ISFJs can be routine and conservative, there are numerous ways in which Ne may manifest in their personality.

One way ISFJs may employ their Ne is finding creative ways to teach or engage with children. Since Ne might be construed as a rather “playful” function, there is part of the ISFJ that is childlike, that wants to play and let loose.

ISFJs may also employ their Ne through hobbies such as reading or word games. Many ISFJs enjoy working crosswords or other sorts of word puzzles. Such activities allow them to exercise their Si recall, while also making connections and associations (Ne). Many ISFJs also enjoy a variety of arts and crafts that allow for creative engagement of their Ne.

A less healthy means of engaging their Ne is gossip. By proffering speculations about people or events, ISFJs can obtain a quick ego boost for their Ne. ISFJs may also enjoy speculating about various religious or political topics.

Stocktrading is yet another way ISFJs may engage their Ne. Since reading and analyzing market trends might be construed as an Ne-Ti endeavor, ISFJs who can successfully navigate the complexities of the market not only anticipate a financial reward, but a psychological kickback for their inferior function.

Like other types seeking to integrate their inferior function, ISFJs must learn that integration does not occur through direct use or development of their Ne. Instead, they are wise to allow their Ne to remain rather unconscious, functioning passively in the background. This allows them to focus their time and energy on what they do best (Si and Fe), trusting that integration will occur naturally as they consistently and authentically function as ISFJs.




ISTJs’ Inferior Function: Extraverted Intuition (Ne)

* *





Ne is concerned with generating and connecting ideas, as well as seeing all the various options and possibilities. Prone to seeing connections and associations everywhere, it is an unpredictable and highly divergent function. This is why Ne types are often viewed as quirky and unconventional creatives. While it is true that ISTJs are rather routine and conservative in their ways, there are numerous ways in which Ne can manifest in their personality.

One way ISTJs may indulge their Ne is through various sorts of speculation or prognostication. One of the most common ways ISTJs do this is through gossip. By proffering theories about various people or happenings, they secure an ego boost for their Ne. They also enjoy propagating various religious or political theories.

ISTJs also engage their Ne in their hobbies, such as word or math games. I know a number of ISTJs who enjoy working crosswords, Sudokus, or other sorts of puzzles. Such activities allow them to exercise their Si recall, utilize Te strategies, and make associations and experiment with possibilities (Ne). Many ISTJs also enjoy a variety of arts and crafts that allow for creative use of their Ne.

ISTJs also employ their Ne is by looking for creative ways to teach others. In addition to their desire to impart Si-Te information, creative use of their Ne may be another reason ISTJs gravitate toward teaching.

As for other types, integration for ISTJs does not occur through direct use or development of their inferior function. Rather, ISTJs are better off allowing their Ne to remain unconscious, functioning passively in the background. Instead of trying to develop or display more foresight, cleverness, or creativity, integrating ISTJs do what ISTJs do best, focusing their time and energy on Si and Te, while trusting that, in due time, everything else will fall into place




INTPs’ Inferior Function: Extraverted Feeling (Fe)

* *





*Harmony vs. Helping*

In a group setting, INTPs, like ISTPs, want everyone to feel included and treated with fairness and respect. While not as warm and effusive as FJ types, INTPs are concerned with others’ feelings and try to avoid hurting or offending them. Like FJ types, INTPs do what it takes to maintain a basic level of harmony in their immediate circumstances. Unlike FJs, however, they are generally slow to go out of their way to help others (at least not in a direct, hands-on way). Most INTPs forgo community service and do not invest extensive time or energy into helping others. This is particularly true when under stress. If burdened by too many demands and without sufficient time to themselves, INTPs’ willingness to help others is one of the first things to go.

*Reluctance to Extravert Judgment*

Because of their Fe’s concern for maintaining external harmony, INTPs can be slow to express their judgments for fear that their ideas will be disturbing to others. For instance, they may want to explain how human mating practices are primarily a product of evolutionary pressures. But if they suspect that even one person may take offense to such an explanation, they may withhold it to avoid introducing disharmony.

INTPs may also avoid extraverting their judgments by way of their Fe because of concerns about their ability to effectively articulate them, fearing that they will be perceived as less intelligent than they really are. Hence, their reluctance to self-express relates not only to a concern for others, but also to their own fears, insecurities, and ego. It can therefore take a great deal of courage for INTPs to assert themselves, particularly when discussing controversial or otherwise uncomfortable issues. INTJs, in contrast, whose extraverted Judging function (Te) is in the auxiliary position, seem to have little problem in this regard.

Because of their difficulty with direct self-expression, INTPs are prone to making sudden executive decisions without any prior communication. Others may be left feeling incredulous as to why the INTP had not thought to discuss the issue with them first. INTPs may also exhibit passive-aggressive forms of behavior, such as intentionally staying late at the office to eschew or resist domestic expectations. INTPs can resemble IFP types in this regard, who have a similar propensity for acting passive-aggressively rather than expressing their concerns more directly.

*Convergent Truth*

As I’ve written elsewhere, the inferior function can be understood to represent the ultimate goal or attractor point of the personal growth. It is what motivates and draws us forward. For INTPs, this attractor point is the promise of convergent truth. For INTPs, Fe, the final function of their stack, represents this place of convergent truth. This may involve finding the right theory, career niche, and/or relationship. Once INTPs feel confident that they have reached a place of convergent truth, they feel more complete and are compelled to share their findings with others.

*Desire to Teach/Enlighten Others*

Like FJs, INTPs like the idea of teaching others. INTPs strive to discover knowledge or wisdom they can use to enlighten the world. But as we’ve seen, INTPs can struggle when it comes to directly expressing their judgments. They are more comfortable exchanging ideas by way of their auxiliary Ne than they are in delivering Fe monologues. INTPs can also become impatient with those who are slow to understand or embrace their ideas.They often expect others to learn as quickly and independently as they do. For these reasons, INTPs are often ill-suited for teaching (with the possible exception of college/university professorship) and better off sharing their insights less directly, such as through writing.

*Desire for Affirmation/Validation*

Fe involves making connections between one’s own emotions and those of others. When a successful connection occurs, it results in a sense of validation, of being valued and understood. While INTPs can do at fair job at reading others’ emotions and are cognitively aware of the appropriate social response, they often do not “feel” what others are feeling. Despite this difficulty in connecting with others on a feeling level, their Fe still desires the same sense of affirmation and validation that FJs readily receive when engaging with people. This need for affirmation can be seen as a motivating force behind INTPs’ desire for achievement. It is why many INTPs score high as Enneagram Threes (3) and display certain narcissistic tendencies. Personally, I never understood my desire to write for a popular audience (rather than an academic one) until I recognized that my Fe was pushing for widespread affirmation.

Because INTPs, wittingly or not, rely on others for affirmation, they may often feel they cannot live without at least one other person in their lives. At other times, they can feel incredibly independent (Ti). Especially when their work is going well, they may feel they don’t really need other people. If they manage to completely isolate themselves from others, they will soon begin to feel that something important is missing from their lives. This prompts them to reinitiate contact with others, at least until they feel compelled to assert their independence again. This cycle of alternating between needing and devaluing others is common among INTPs and narcissists alike.

*Slippery, “All-or-Nothing” Emotions*

Despite the inferior position of their Fe, INTPs are not emotionless robots. Rather, as is typically the case with the inferior, there is an all-or-nothing character to their Fe. INTPs’ emotions seem to have a mind of their own, coming and going as they please. Consequently, INTPs often feel awkward or inept in emotional situations, knowing that they cannot readily summon the situationally-appropriate emotions.

As mentioned previously, INTPs are usually cognitively aware of what emotions are appropriate for a given situation, but without experiencing them directly, they can sound clumsy or mechanical in their expressions. This can be difficult for their romantic partners, particularly for FJ types, since FJs desire a sense of authentic emotional communion. While INTPs may experience strong feelings for their partners while away from them, they may not experience those emotions or may have trouble communicating them while together.

For most INTPs, their Fe is rather naive and childlike. They may, for instance, be easily moved by cheesy romantic comedies or sappy love songs, anything that unconsciously incites their Fe emotions. This can also make INTPs easy targets for love-at-first-sight sorts of infatuation. They are particularly susceptible to being wooed by Feeling types, who can bypass their typical channels of logic and directly appeal to INTPs’ less conscious Fe.

While INTPs struggle to directly summon or contact their emotions, they can readily override or detach from them, almost functioning as though they didn’t exist. Consequently, INTPs may not consciously struggle with the same degree of guilt, regret, or shame as other types. Others may be surprised how quickly INTPs can seemingly resume “business as usual” after what most would consider tragic or traumatic circumstances.




ISTPs’ Inferior Function: Extraverted Feeling (Fe)

* *





*Obsessiveness/Workaholism
*
“In the grip” of the inferior function, all personality types are prone to acting compulsively and obsessively. Grip experiences can be difficult to escape, since the less conscious self (i.e., the inferior function) takes over as the driver of the personality. While the content of grip experiences may differ across the types, their basic shape is essentially the same.

For ISTPs (and INTPs), being in the grip often involves workaholism. As T dominants, work (including personal projects and hobbies), comprises a central component of ISTPs’ identity. In doing what they enjoy, ISTPs are naturally very disciplined and thorough. When they are in the grip, however, they become obsessive, perfectionistic, and unable to let go of whatever they are doing. During such times, ISTPs may alienate themselves from others, insisting they need more and more time to themselves (this is why ISTPs often test as Enneagram Fives). They become trapped, functioning only in Judging mode (Ti-Fe), while forgoing the Perceiving functions (Se-Ni) in the middle of their functional stack.

As for all types, the process of slipping into grip experiences is often subtle and insidious. For instance, ISTPs may have a goal in mind for what they want to accomplish that day, only to discover the task much larger than they originally imagined. But because a bigger task poses a greater challenge, they take the bait and see if they can still manage to get it done. The problem, of course, is that this essentially locks them into Judging mode, since any deviation into Se Perceiving will preclude them from accomplishing their goal. This includes closing themselves off to other people, who come to be viewed as intrusions or impediments to their productivity. Consequently, ISTPs who are frequently in the grip may end up ostracizing themselves from other people.

What is interesting is that ISTPs, like other types, can be relatively unaware of falling into a grip experience, rationalizing their obsessiveness as being “efficient” or “productive.” Moreover, since grip experiences are fueled by adrenaline, they can feel “good” at some level, allowing for heightened focus and endurance. At the same time, there is a part of ISTPs that knows they are in trouble. When all they can do is compulsively hurl themselves into their work, a part of them realizes this is unsustainable, unbalanced, and potentially destructive.

To compensate for the isolation involved with grip behavior, ISTPs may “crutch” their inferior Fe through their relationships, which provides the reassurance that external Fe support is available should they need it. This is why so many ISTPs (and INTPs) struggle when it comes to balancing their work and interpersonal relationships.

*Slippery & Elusive Emotions
*
For ISTPs and INTPs alike, their Fe is rather naive and childlike. They may be easily moved by cheesy romantic comedies or sappy love songs, anything that incites their subconscious Fe emotions. They can also be easy targets for “love at first sight” sorts of infatuation. They may be particularly susceptible to being wooed by Feeling types (especially FJs), who can bypass their typical channels of logic and appeal directly to ISTPs’ less conscious Fe.

Because of the inferior position of their Fe, ISTPs struggle to intentionally contact or understand their emotions. It’s not they never experience emotions, but only that their emotions seem to have a mind of their own, coming and going as they please. So even if ISTPs are aware of what emotions are appropriate for a given situation, they often do not “feel” them at the time, engendering a sense of awkwardness or discomfort in emotional situations. They may even experience the desired emotion a few hours later, but it’s almost as though their emotions get “stage fright” when “put on the spot.” To compensate, ISTPs may try to use their Fe to offer the socially-appropriate words. But without experiencing the emotions directly, they often sound clumsy or contrived in their expressions. At times, this can be difficult for their romantic partners, particularly for FJ types, who desire a reciprocation of authentic emotional expression. But because of their Fe stage fright, ISTPs may not experience their feelings “at the right times” or can have trouble expressing them when they are present.

While ISTPs can certainly have trouble contacting their emotions, they usually have little difficulty overriding or detaching from them. Consequently, ISTPs are less apt to struggle with guilt, regret, or shame in the way that other types might. Others may even be surprised how quickly ISTPs can resume “business as usual” after what most would consider tragic or traumatic circumstances. This should not necessarily be viewed as a flaw in the ISTP, however, but merely a reflection of the unconscious nature of their Fe.

*Conflict-Avoidance, Passive-Aggressiveness, & Desire for Affirmation
*
ISTPs’ want everyone to feel included and to be treated with fairness and respect (Fe). While not as warm or effusive as FJ types, ISTPs are concerned with others’ feelings and try to avoid hurting or offending them. Like FJ types, they seek to maintain a basic level of harmony in their immediate circumstances.

Fe also contributes to ISTPs’ desire for public affirmation. Fe involves making connections between one’s own emotions and those of others. While ISTPs may not always “feel” what others are feeling, their Fe still desires the sense of social affirmation and validation. Consequently, there are times when ISTPs are helpful or compliant largely for the sake of external approval or to maintain a certain public perception. ISTPs with a strong concern for their image can take social engagements quite seriously. They want others to see them as laudable employees, spouses, parents, or citizens. Their desire for public esteem can also be a motivating force in ISTPs’ desire for achievement (This is why ISTPs may also score high as Enneagram Threes).

ISTPs’ propensity for conflict-avoidance and need for affirmation, on the one hand, with their need for independence (Ti), on the other, contributes to no small number of relational difficulties. Especially when in the grip of workaholism, ISTPs may feel they don’t need or want other people around. Eventually, they come to a point of feeling miserably imbalanced, which prompts them to reinitiate contact with others, at least until they fall into the grip again. This cycle of alternating between needing and devaluing others is common among ISTPs and narcissists alike.

In the name of conflict-avoidance and preservation of external harmony, ISTPs may do all they can to circumvent directly expressing their frustrations or grievances. Wittingly or not, they view conflict as a potential threat to the relationship they depend on to meet their Fe needs, as well as a threat to the flawless image they seek to preserve. So rather than giving voice (Fe) to their concerns, ISTPs are more apt to analyze (Ti) or act on them (Se), often in passive-aggressive ways. They may, for instance, intentionally start spending more time at the office as a passive form of rebellion against their partner. Or, they may make sudden executive decisions without giving others any say or prior notice. Poor communication can also lead ISTPs to create a convoluted set of assumptions about what their partners think, want, and expect. Unhealthy ISTPs may spin an ever-expanding web of faulty beliefs and assumptions about their partner. In so doing, they often come to resent or otherwise think negatively of their mates, even if largely a product of their own faulty conclusions.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

I was just pointing out that the mind has a lot of influence over things like that, so its not that hard to imagine that personality can have some effect too 

It would seem strange that so many people would report the same trend otherwise


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Uh huh and I was just pointing out the holes in your theory.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> @darcstar3
> 
> Let's see how well you relate to the inferior:
> 
> ...


ne didnt really click with me, except maybe for connecting patterns

i think i mentioned before, but the inf fe was the part about intp that i most associated with


* *






> INTPs do what it takes to maintain a basic level of harmony in their immediate circumstances. Unlike FJs, however, they are generally slow to go out of their way to help others (at least not in a direct, hands-on way). Most INTPs forgo community service and do not invest extensive time or energy into helping others.


yup, i worry about others, and vollunteer stuff seems great, and i support helping people, but... i dont wanna actually do it myself



> INTPs can be slow to express their judgments for fear that their ideas will be disturbing to others.
> ...
> INTPs may also avoid extraverting their judgments by way of their Fe because of concerns about their ability to effectively articulate them, fearing that they will be perceived as less intelligent than they really are. Hence, their reluctance to self-express relates not only to a concern for others, but also to their own fears, insecurities, and ego.


yup



> INTPs are prone to making sudden executive decisions without any prior communication. Others may be left feeling incredulous as to why the INTP had not thought to discuss the issue with them first. INTPs may also exhibit passive-aggressive forms of behavior


100% me
like, if im told im doing something wrong, or that i have to do something a certain way that i dont like/agree with, i make extra sure to prove that im doing it the "right" way, and i try to show that im not happy with it at the same time, just because...
and i never share stuff with people until its already decided and i absolutely have to share (like when i got engaged, etc)



> there is an all-or-nothing character to their Fe. INTPs’ emotions seem to have a mind of their own, coming and going as they please. Consequently, INTPs often feel awkward or inept in emotional situations, knowing that they cannot readily summon the situationally-appropriate emotions.


reading this is almost painful, haha



> While INTPs may experience strong feelings for their partners while away from them, they may not experience those emotions or may have trouble communicating them while together.
> 
> For most INTPs, their Fe is rather naive and childlike. They may, for instance, be easily moved by cheesy romantic comedies


yup >.<



> While INTPs struggle to directly summon or contact their emotions, they can readily override or detach from them, almost functioning as though they didn’t exist.


actually, this is the only section i disagree with



tl/dr version, i associate strongly with like, 70% of this, and agree with most of the rest too

istp

* *




the only things that stood out (that were different from the intp) were:


> In the name of conflict-avoidance and preservation of external harmony, ISTPs may do all they can to circumvent directly expressing their frustrations or grievances.


and


> Poor communication can also lead ISTPs to create a convoluted set of assumptions about what their partners think, want, and expect. Unhealthy ISTPs may spin an ever-expanding web of faulty beliefs and assumptions about their partner. In so doing, they often come to resent or otherwise think negatively of their mates, even if largely a product of their own faulty conclusions.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

How about this:

* *





*ESTPs’ Tertiary Function: Extraverted Feeling (Fe)*

ESTPs’ tertiary function is Extraverted Feeling (Fe). Fe is the most interpersonal of all the functions. It strives to promote interpersonal peace, harmony, and understanding. This involves attending not only to what is said, but also how it is said. It allows ESTPs to quickly establish rapport and connections with others.

Fe also involves a desire to be socially understood and validated. Although ESTPs may not connect with others on a deep level of feeling, their Fe still desires the sense of affirmation and validation that comes from engaging with people. So even though they are Thinking types, ESTPs need a certain degree of social engagement. As we’ve seen, they particularly enjoy engaging with others in the public arena.

We can also approach ESTPs’ Fe more theoretically. Namely, since Fe serves as their extraverted Judging function and falls lower in their functional stack, they are generally less comfortable extroverting judgments (Fe) than they are keeping their judgments to themselves (Ti). This can lead ESTPs to habitually defer to others’ wishes rather than asserting their own, functioning to some extent as “people-pleasers.” But because ESTPs have fairly independent minds (Ti), they may eventually grow resentful of others who they may see as trying to control them. This can result in ESTPs functioning unhealthily in what is sometimes described as a “co-dependent” fashion. On the one hand, they feel reliant on their partners for Fe support, while on the other, they feel the need to be unfettered (Se) and independent (Ti).

*ESTPs’ Inferior Function: Introverted Intuition (Ni)*

As is true of other types, ESTPs can be easily blinded to the degree to which their inferior function impacts their decisions and behavior. Without sufficient awareness and integration of their inferior, ESTPs will continue to feel incomplete and be prone to unwise decision-making in their lifestyle, careers, and relationships. Consequently, ESTPs seeking self-knowledge and personal growth must work to understand the ways their inferior function, Introverted Intuition (Ni), manifests in their personality.

ESTPs’ inferior Ni may manifest as a desire to be seen as profound or insightful with respect to abstract topics, such as politics or religion. So by asserting and defending certain dogmas or ideologies, ESTPs can experience a strong, even if unhealthy, sense of ego validation.

Since Ni is a fairly convergent function, it may inspire ESTPs to latch onto a single theory, worldview, or plan for their lives. So instead of going with the flow and allowing life to come to them (Se), they may try to force-fit life into a preformed Ni plan. This of course goes against their most natural (and healthy) mode of Se functioning, making them susceptible to unwise decision-making in their careers, relationships, and otherwise.

Healthy functioning for ESTPs, as well as other personality types, involves the development and regular employment of their dominant and auxiliary functions. ESTPs must realize that their best insights and decisions will not come from their immature Ni, but will emerge primarily from gaining a breadth of experiences (Se), combined with rational analyses of those experiences (Ti). When ESTPs extend much beyond their own experiences, they are prone to much greater error and are more likely to fall into the grip of their Ni ego.





* *





*ISTPs’ Tertiary Function: Introverted Intuition (Ni)*

ISTPs’ tertiary function is Introverted Intuition (Ni). In combination with their dominant Ti, ISTPs may display some degree of interest in abstract or theoretical topics. After all, Ni and Ti are the same two introverted functions employed by INFJs, who are among the most theoretical-minded of all types. However, because ISTPs’ Ni is more unconscious, it is less accessible to them for immediate intuitive perception. Therefore, like other SP types, ISTPs are more likely to gain insight through analyzing a breadth of life experiences (Ti-Se). Ni can also aid in the process, helping ISTPs synthesize and extract meaning from a breadth of Se experiences.

+ ISTP's Inferior Fe




Trying to understand where this Ni and Fe stand in your stack.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

just took another test and got this, lol

* *




Very Clear Introversion: 21/21
Moderate Sensing: 20/26
Moderate Thinking: 16/24
Clear Perceiving: 18/22




estp:
for the fe - i kinda agree, but the points i agree with are the same ones as listed above for intp

for ni - doesnt really sound like me


istp... the ni didnt really stand out as wrong or right


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

* *





*ESFJs’ Dominant Function: Extraverted Feeling (Fe)*

As we’ve seen, Extraverted Feeling (Fe) is ESFJs’ dominant function. Since Fe is a Judging function that is extraverted in its direction, ESFJs are Extraverted Judging types, quick to express their feelings, opinions, and grievances. This can be both a strength and a weakness. On the one hand, it contributes to ESFJs’ quick responsiveness and capacity for leadership. On the other, it can dispose them to judging prematurely or too severely.

Fe imbues ESFJs with a desire to control or otherwise influence others. Whereas Fi dominants (i.e., IFPs) seek control inwardly, Fe types do so outwardly. This desire for outer control should in no way be considered “bad” or unhealthy for ESFJs. As we’ve seen, Judging is a viable and commonly used means of navigating life. While ETJ types are often viewed as controlling commanders, ESFJs’ Feeling preference makes their means of control more subtle and in some ways more effective. Because of their ability to read and relate to people, ESFJs can skillfully discern the most effective route to influencing them.

Another feature of Fe involves meeting the needs of others. ESFJs work to ensure that everyone is getting along and is well cared for. ESFJs are often conceived as self-sacrificing, deferring their own needs for the sake of the collective good. In their attempt to cultivate good feelings in the social environment, ESFJs typically put on a happy face, displaying ample warmth, friendliness, and congeniality in their interactions. While Fi types may at times consider overt Fe friendliness as somewhat disingenuous, most ESFJs do so with good intentions of improving morale or finding consensus.

ESFJs’ Fe can present differently among strangers than it does with their intimates. In larger groups, ESFJs may seem consistently “positive” in their expressions as part of their attempt to cultivate good social feelings. In the company of close confidants, however, they are more apt to share their negative emotions and grievances. And because their words are often bathed in emotion, ESFJs can seem intense or dramatic in their expressions. While such expressions are commonly interpreted as “irrational” by Thinkers or Fi types, they are rational to the degree to which they accurately reflect the nature of the experienced emotion. In many instances, given sufficient time, ESFJs will further refine or soften their initial Fe judgments as they move through the Perceiving functions of their functional stack.

In contrast to IFPs, ESFJs can have a more difficult time independently perceiving their own emotions. This is due to the fact that their Feeling function is extraverted rather than introverted. Consequently, ESFJs don’t spend as much time trying to independently sort out their emotions. Inwardly, they deal largely in the currency of Si. So when ESFJs find themselves in emotionally troubling circumstances, they often (and should) turn to others for support or guidance. Expressing themselves through their Fe is critical to their psychological (and physical) health and well-being. Even if doing so does not provide them with an immediate solution to the problem at hand, they tend to feel better once they have expressed their feelings, be it through words or through tears. Unfortunately, parents and teachers often fail to understand this about their FJ children and may end up stifling their Fe expressions. At least in the U.S., Fi seems to be the most common and socially accepted way to handle emotions. ESFJ females, in particular, can feel misunderstood in a culture predominated by FP and TJ females.

The dominant position of their Fe also makes ESFJs a proactive and highly intentional type. ESFJs tend to take themselves, their lives, and their endeavors quite seriously. They are efficient and task-oriented, quickly moving from one thing to the next. To the casual onlooker, this may not always seem evident, since ESFJs spend much of their time engaging with people. But for ESFJs, their interactions with people are a substantive part of their life’s work. Even with communing with others, ESFJs often have an agenda—to help, teach, unite, etc.

*ESFJs’ Auxiliary Function: Introverted Sensing (Si)*

ESFJs use Introverted Sensing (Si) as their auxiliary function. Si contributes to ESFJs’ propensity to function as conservators of the past. The more often ESFJs do something in a particular way the harder it is for them to break out of that pattern. The same can be said for their beliefs and worldview. As adults, ESFJs often continue in the beliefs and worldview of their youth, including matters of politics and religion. The longer they are immersed in particular set of circumstances, the more difficult it can be for them to open themselves to alternatives.





* *





*ISFJs’ Dominant Function: Introverted Sensing (Si)*

ISFJs use Introverted Sensing (Si) as their dominant function. Si is the function that undergirds ISFJs’ propensity to function as guardians and conservators of tradition. The longer they are immersed in particular set of circumstances, the more difficult it can be for them to open themselves to alternatives. Because Si is a Perceiving function, ISFJs are less inclined to function as frontline activists for their beliefs than ESJs, whose dominant function is a Judging function. Instead, ISFJs prefer to spend time reflecting on the past or their cherished traditions. Many enjoy attending religious services or studying religious texts, activities that strengthen and bolster their Si beliefs.

One of the most commonly overlooked features of Si is its role in bodily sensation. Namely, Si monitors internal bodily affairs, ensuring that physical needs are optimally satisfied. Being an introverted function, Si is more intensive than Se is, which can make ISFJs more sensitive to a variety of sensory stimuli such as lighting, room temperature, noise levels, sleeping surfaces, etc. They can also be sensitive to strong flavors and unfamiliar textures, which is why they commonly prefer what Se types might consider a bland, simple, or routinized diet.

The bodily role of Si can also influence ISFJs’ health. It may, for instance, allow them to be more attuned to when they are full, thereby preventing overeating. On the other hand, it could play a role in health problems, such as hypochondriasis, in which normal sensations become amplified and interpreted as signs of illness.

We can also compare Si with its intuitive cousin, Ni. As Perceiving functions, both can be viewed as functioning rather passively. Both can also be associated with a strong sense of conviction, which is why SJs and NJs alike can seem outwardly stubborn, opinionated, or closed-minded. The primary difference between these two functions is that Ni is a synthesizing function, producing its own impressions and interpretations. Si, by contrast, does not perceive a different reality behind sense data, but compares present experiences to past ones. For Ni, each experience is approach as new and interpreted on its own terms, whereas for Si, the past is granted a more prominent role.

While it can be easy for some types to criticize ISFJs for their conservative ways, we should not overlook their value and purpose. In addition to helping and teaching others (Fe), ISFJs help remind us of where we’ve been (Si) in order to prevent us from repeating our past mistakes. Si serves as a necessary cultural counterbalance to Se, reminding us that material resources are not unlimited and should be managed with care and wisdom.

*ISFJs’ Auxiliary Function: Extraverted Feeling (Fe)*

ISFJs use Extraverted Feeling (Fe) as their auxiliary function. As the most interpersonal of all the functions, Fe is attuned to surveying and improving interpersonal feelings and morale. Like INFJs, ISFJs work to cultivate “good feelings” in the interpersonal environment. For the sake of surveying others’ feelings, Fe helps ISFJs read emotional expressions and body language.

Interestingly, ISFJs may have a more difficult time with perceiving their own emotions than they do those of others. This is due to the fact that their Feeling function is directed outwardly (i.e., extraverted) rather than inwardly. Unlike ISFPs, whose Feeling function is introverted (Fi), ISFJs are less equipped to independently manage their emotions. Hence, when ISFJs find themselves in emotionally taxing circumstances, they often turn to others for support.

Fe also entails an extraversion of judgment. ISFJs utilize their Fe to express their thoughts, feelings, opinions, and grievances. Assuming they have not been severely censored in their upbringing, ISFJs are generally happy to share their feelings and perspectives.

ISFJs’ Fe can present differently among strangers than it does with their intimates. In larger groups, they may seem characteristically “positive” in their expressions, as part of their attempt to cultivate good feelings. In the company of close confidants, however, they may be more open and direct with their concerns and grievances. In fact, self-expression a la their Fe is critical to their psychological and physical health and well-being. Even if doing so does not provide immediate solutions to the problem at hand, they tend to feel better once they have expressed their feelings, whether through words or tears. This is important for the mates or friends of ISFJs to recognize. While not necessarily looking for others to solve their problems, ISFJs value emotional support, empathy, and reassurance.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

thanks for being so thorough and patient =D

esfj:
dom ne seems like a no to me
and the si doesnt really connect with me either

isfj:
i think i answered the dom si earlier, but it half feels ok, and half doesnt quite

for aux fe:


> Fe also entails an extraversion of judgment. ISFJs utilize their Fe to express their thoughts, feelings, opinions, and grievances. Assuming they have not been severely censored in their upbringing, ISFJs are generally happy to share their feelings and perspectives.


doesnt fit me at all


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@darcstar3

lmao you seem dom-less as of now.

Out of these which one fits the best:

* *





Do you pause or hesitate and try to figure out if you’ve experienced something like this before, scanning for some familiar object, detail, or feeling to hang your hat on? Do you prefer to use already known or well-established strategies and methods to handle problems? Do you easily feel overwhelmed or anxious when confronted with a completely new situation you’ve never experienced before? Do you get easily flustered when people/situations do not behave as you expect or if you are forced to improvise without enough guidance or rules? *(Introverted Sensing or Si seeks out familiar or personally relevant sensory details to stabilize or ground oneself in new situations: ISTJ/ISFJ)
*
- Do you observe the situation from a big picture context, looking for patterns in the events/behaviors that can help you predict what will happen next (based on vague patterns you’ve experienced before)? Do you often feel quite certain about future outcomes, sometimes without knowing why or have difficulty explaining why? Do you find it hard to decide what to do if you cannot see any “deeper meaning” in a situation or if you cannot understand the “ultimate purpose” of an action? Do you get easily annoyed if people/situations seem “superficial” or often think that life requires more meaning/purpose? *(Introverted Intuition or Ni analyzes and interprets the contextual meaning or importance of things in order to orient oneself towards what will be true in the future: INTJ/INFJ)*

- Is your first instinct to dive in head first just to see how it goes? Do you often feel the urge to “join” and be a part of anything interesting that is happening? Do you love trying and experiencing new things? Do you enjoy the feeling of being able to confidently and competently handle yourself in an interesting activity or situation? Do you feel uneasy when you cannot learn something as quickly as you want or solve a problem as immediately as you would like to? Do you get easily annoyed when other people seem too boring, withdrawn, or conventional? *(Extraverted Sensing or Se seeks to participate fully and adapt quickly to new, immediate, or changing sensory conditions in the world: ESTP/ESFP)
*
- Do you feel energized by all the possibilities of pursuing a new path? Do you feel that your mind is often full of widely diverse or scattered ideas? Do you often have trouble figuring out which possibility to explore first because you can see that they are all potentially awesome? Do you find it hard to follow through with your plans because of being easily distracted by other exciting possibilities midstream? Do you feel a desire to achieve the best possible outcome and easily feel frustrated when others do not care about making progress or are resistant to trying out new ideas? *(Extraverted Intuition or Ne connects disparate details to see new conceptual ideas or possibilities for creating change, improvement, or progress in the world: ENTP/ENFP)*

- Do you feel curious about what is happening and want to figure out how or why it is happening? Do you often try to figure out exactly what caused an event/behavior and fix any problem? Do you feel the urge to push boundaries just to observe what will happen? Do you enjoy patiently building up useful knowledge and skills? Do you feel it necessary to observe/analyze from an impersonal distance in order to maintain impartiality (and feel frustrated when others do not do the same)? Are you easily annoyed by inaccuracies or falsehoods or “irrelevant” information? *(Introverted Thinking or Ti seeks to discover precise formulaic knowledge derived from dispassionate analysis of what is factually true or false: ISTP/INTP)*

- Is it very important to you to “stay true to yourself” no matter what is going on? Do you tend to focus in on any conflict or potential for conflict? Do you feel quite uneasy, resentful, or internally conflicted when people act in a way that you disagree with? Do you pay close attention to whether individuals are treated fairly (as opposed to impersonally/dismissively)? Do you need a certain degree of privacy and intensely dislike situations that even slightly infringe upon your/others’ personal space or boundaries, and then feel a very strong urge to speak up or protest? *(Introverted Feeling or Fi seeks to analyze personal experiences as a means to create a set of values for determining what is good/bad or right/wrong for oneself and, by extension, other people: ISFP/INFP) 
*
- Do you feel it necessary to make a plan or change/improve the situation? Are you naturally motivated to make a situation more “normal”, “appropriate”, “effective”, or “efficient”? Do you hate the feeling of leaving an obvious problem unresolved (regardless of whether it involves you)? Do you instinctively want to set a clear goal and try to achieve it quickly? Are you easily annoyed by signs of incompetence in yourself or others? *(Extraverted Thinking or Te seeks to follow, create, maintain, or streamline systematic rules/standards to achieve greater order and predictability in the world: ESTJ/ENTJ) 
*
- Do you feel the urge to make sure everyone is okay or on the same page? Do you feel like you naturally gauge the social “temperature” or “atmosphere” of a room as soon as you walk in? Do you feel very uneasy when others seem dissatisfied or unhappy or express negativity? Do you instinctively want to smooth over interpersonal conflicts (regardless of whether they involve you)? Are you easily annoyed when people seem inconsiderate, aloof, uncooperative, or unappreciative? *(Extraverted Feeling or Fe seeks to maintain or build interpersonal bonds and social structure in order to achieve harmony and intimate connection among people: ESFJ/ENFJ)*


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

a-haha, maybe i have no dom and im a new type (bwn might be onto something)
im probably the type that just doesnt understand myself, or how i think >.<


ti fits from those questions, strange how the description didnt sound that much like me
next is fe
and also se a little (strangely, seeing as si is pretty much confirmed for me)

its ok, you can say it, my personality is a mess


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@darcstar3

Since you're such a mess then I have the perfect thing for you.
We'll be looking at loops and resisting.

* *





*Tertiary Se (ENTJ / ENFJ)*
*resisting Se:* stubborn, judgmental, critical, and dissatisfied; arrogant, snobby, or overly focused on the flaws/shortcomings of others or society at large; dogmatic and refuses to recognize facts that contradict own beliefs or ideas; tendency to view pure physical enjoyment or “mainstream” interests as superficial or simple-minded

*defensive loop:* mentally inflexible and cannot understand people or situations in a nuanced way (from multiple perspectives); looks for any surface level evidence to justify one’s problematic beliefs or to excuse taking harsh action to “correct” or blame others; looks for evidence/excuses to justify “selfish” behaviors or taking the path of least resistance; tends to believe that the end justifies the means; prone to falsely feeling victimized by others or circumstances, oversensitive and highly reactive to negative feedback or perceived setbacks; impulsive, short-sighted, and error prone; tendency towards envy or jealousy; overly competitive, sometimes adopting problematic/extreme standards of success, achievement, or intelligence; tendency to excessively compartmentalize private desires from public life; prone to overindulging in sensory experiences/pleasures because they feel “real” and allow for releasing of pent up emotions; stubborn, combative, or aggressive about maintaining stability/order with the unconscious intent of repressing inner feelings of turmoil, uncertainty, or insecurity

*Te-Se loop:* excessively focused on enforcing standards/rules or chasing success, and impulsively seeks out evidence to staunchly defend one’s own ideas/plans/methods as (intellectually) superior for solving problems or achieving goals -> but ends up feeling that life is hollow or meaningless when one has sacrificed personal authenticity, made too many missteps, or did not get the desired results (because of failing/refusing to reflect deeply about meaning and implications before acting) ->

*Fe-Se loop:* excessively focused on social expectations or relationship maintenance, and impulsively seeks out evidence to staunchly defend one’s own ideas/values/methods as (morally) superior for handling relationships/conflicts -> but ends up feeling confused or that life has no purpose or meaning when one’s behavior has damaged relationships, sacrificed personal authenticity, or did not achieve goals/objectives (because of failing/refusing to reflect deeply about meaning and implications before acting) ->

*Tertiary Ne (ESTJ / ESFJ)*
*resisting Ne:* inflexible and closed-minded; resists new ideas and cannot adapt well to change; overly conventional in thought and judgment and cannot accept new ways of doing things or solving problems; overly concerned with social status or appearing “proper” in public; tendency to look down upon spontaneity or creative expression in others

*defensive loop:* impulsive and hasty; unfocused and ineffectual, unable to prioritize and plan well; takes blanket action without carefully considering the needs and priorities of every individual involved; pessimistic and negative, often imagines or expects the worst possibilities/outcomes; distrustful, tendency to be irrationally suspicious of people’s motivations or intentions; prone to feeling unappreciated; deflects criticism or makes excuses for mistakes and failures; micromanages situations and tries to maintain control with the unconscious intent of repressing internal feelings of instability or insecurity

*Te-Ne loop:* excessively focused on managing potential problems because of being subconsciously driven by irrational/imagined negative intuitions about the outcome of events -> but lacks proper methodical action and ends up feeling anxious/incompetent when one makes too many mistakes, cannot achieve goals, overlooks important details, or neglects personal needs (because of failing/refusing to focus, reflect, and prioritize well before acting) ->

*Fe-Ne loop:* excessively focused on managing potential relationship problems because of being subconsciously driven by irrational/imagined negative intuitions about people’s intentions -> but acts inconsistently/erratically and ends up feeling anxious/insecure when one overlooks important details, neglects personal needs, or makes mistakes that damage social connections (because of failing/refusing to focus, reflect, and prioritize well before acting) ->

*Tertiary Te (ESFP / ENFP)*
*resisting Te:* avoids making firm decisions or plans; excessive need for freedom and resists externally imposed structure, control, or limitations; very self-absorbed and avoids taking responsibility for mistakes; cannot accept criticism or face up to personal flaws, shortcomings, weaknesses; tendency towards escapism and avoiding/evading difficult (relationship) problems

*defensive loop:* excessively stubborn; buries personal problems or inner turmoil behind cold “rational” competent action; prone to projecting personal inadequacies onto others; tendency to repress personal feelings or brush aside internal warnings of danger; prone to being argumentative, domineering, arrogant, caustic, jealous, envious, or territorial; tendency to demand agreement/approval from others or streamroll people who disagree; prone to unfairly judging others as unsupportive, weak, oversensitive, incompetent, or inferior; takes aggressive but hasty actions with the unconscious intent to repress feelings of insecurity, unhappiness, or low self-esteem

*Se-Te loop:* impatient and strongly driven to seek continuous positive environmental feedback, often through blindly chasing “success” as measured by external standards -> but continues to suffer low self-esteem and lack of meaningful direction because of failing/refusing to reflect upon and stay true to personal moral values (i.e. does not have a clear understanding of what one really needs from life or contributes to the world) ->

*Ne-Te loop:* impatient and strongly driven to blindly pursue every interesting or promising idea/path that one imagines will lead to “success” as measured by external standards -> but continues to suffer low self-esteem and lack of progress because of failing/refusing to reflect upon and stay true to personal moral values (i.e. does not have a clear understanding of one’s own developmental needs and priorities) ->

*Tertiary Fe (ESTP / ENTP)*
*resisting Fe:* excessive need for independence and overlooks the needs of others; refuses to prioritize important relationships or accommodate people; fearful of commitment; tendency to be manipulative, careless, irresponsible, or callous with other people’s feelings; sees compassion or emotional sensitivity as a sign of weakness; refuses to acknowledge the perspectives of those one disagrees with; prone to arrogance and condescension; completely out of touch with own feelings and emotions

*defensive loop:* subconsciously needs constant agreement or approval from others; acts impulsively out of boredom or insecurity; cannot handle disagreement or criticism well; tends to feel unappreciated by others/society; difficulty making judgments or decisions without using outside sources for validation; seeks affirmation or admiration by dominating or manipulating social situations; unaware of own flaws/limitations; unaware of how one’s behavior actually affects others; seeks to define oneself through relationships, social status, or the perceptions of others with the unconscious intent to repress feelings of low self-confidence or emotional instability

*Se-Fe loop:* compulsively seeks out fleeting affirmation/validation for being fun/bold/unconventional, often through pandering or showing off things like status, style, achievements, talents/skills, or material wealth -> but cannot feel any meaning in accomplishments or find genuine self-confidence because of failing/refusing to carefully evaluate ideas, beliefs, and consequences before acting ->

*Ne-Fe loop:* compulsively seeks out fleeting affirmation/validation for being clever/creative/noncomformist, often through showing off, humor, manipulation, flattery, or pursuing absurd ideas -> but cannot produce anything to truly take pride in or feel confident about because of failing/refusing to carefully evaluate ideas, priorities, and consequences before acting ->

*Tertiary Si (INTP / INFP)*
*resisting Si:* unfocused, impractical, and careless about details; resistant to routine or consistency; prone to neglecting physical health; tendency to be dismissive of practical matters; resistant against external structure or limitations

*defensive loop: *stubborn and insistent upon doing things in the familiar way; suspicious, uncompromising, or resistant to new ideas/experiences; prone to being overly focused on physical health; feels detached, isolated, or misunderstood by others; prone to replaying or obsessing about past events/missteps because of drawing incorrect connections between past and future; pessimistic, cannot see positive potential; nitpicky and only seeks out confirming details; broods about insignificant details and immerses oneself in fantasy with the unconscious intent to repress feelings of uncertainty or inadequacy (and stick to the areas of life that one is most comfortable with)

*Ti-Si loop:* compelled to use past knowledge/experience to create detailed explanations/justifications for problematic beliefs, preferences, or mistakes -> but ends up feeling stuck in a rut because of not acknowledging the need for change and avoiding/refusing possibilities for improvement ->

*Fi-Si loop:* compelled to use past knowledge/experience to create detailed explanations/justifications for problematic feelings, preferences, or mistakes -> but ends up feeling stuck in a rut because of not acknowledging the need for change and avoiding/refusing possibilities for improvement ->

*Tertiary Ni (ISTP / ISFP)*
*resisting Ni:* paranoid or suspicious about being restricted or controlled; obstinate or needlessly rebellious against external standards; lacks nuance in judgment, no patience for understanding problems in depth; dismisses the need for careful long term analysis/planning; tendency to be dismissive of abstract meaning or theoretical knowledge; reckless and short-sighted in decision making

*defensive loop:* cannot seem to trust in anyone or anything; passive, negative, pessimistic, or self-defeating; tends to be cynical about the future/people/world; tends to obsess about the past or future and ignore present facts; tends to overanalyze problems with poor results; feels like a lone wolf and unable to fit in, perceiving oneself as misunderstood or unappreciated by others; prone to pursuing “alternative” or antisocial or unproductive lifestyle choices to immaturely express independence or individuality; tendency to believe in mystical “signs” or intuitive “connections” that don’t really exist; makes poor knee-jerk judgments with the unconscious intent to avoid confronting objective factual reality (and stick with the aspects of life that one is most comfortable with)

*Ti-Ni loop:* compelled to rationalize away one’s problematic beliefs, judgments, or decisions by applying any idea/perspective one can find -> but ultimately cannot see the purpose/point/meaning of any experience or action because of having no way of verifying which perspective is correct or factually accurate (i.e. fails/refuses to broaden knowledge base beyond personal preferences) ->

*Fi-Ni loop:* compelled to rationalize away one’s problematic feelings, judgments, or decisions by applying any idea/perspective one can find -> but ultimately cannot achieve any worthwhile action or meaningful direction in life because of having no way of verifying which perspective is the morally right one (i.e. fails/refuses to broaden understanding of the world beyond personal experiences) ->

*Tertiary Ti (ISFJ / INFJ)*
*resisting Ti:* avoids critical self-analysis; indecisive or difficulty making important decisions; difficulty acknowledging or confronting criticism, mistakes, negative feedback, or personal shortcomings; avoids knowledge, experiences, or situations that trigger discomfort or insecurities; difficulty forming clear boundaries in relationships; difficulty exercising adequate self-care; prone to being too dependent on others for self-esteem or forming opinions; prone to passive, erratic, martyr-like, or hypocritical behavior in close relationships

*defensive loop:* stubborn and unwilling to acknowledge or change faulty ideas/assumptions (can’t admit to being wrong); lack of empathy; prone to negativity, bitterness, or cynicism; feels threatened by social/relational commitments or intimacy; feels threatened by emotionality or sentimentality; refuses to listen to other perspectives and only accepts others when they agree; prone to being arrogant, condescending, or unfairly critical/judgmental of others or the world at large; tendency to project personal/emotional issues onto others as a way to avoid own insecurities; can be argumentative and prone to blunt verbal retorts or attacks or blame; subconsciously tries to manipulate people’s emotions/behaviors; rationalizes away one’s own problematic beliefs/actions with the unconscious intent to repress feelings of inadequacy or insecurity

*Si-Ti loop:* compelled to concoct convoluted “logical” rationales to justify staying within excessively narrow personal comfort zones and rejecting other people’s perspectives, advice, or suggestions -> but ends up confused, regretful, or isolated because of stubbornly alienating oneself from others and failing/refusing to acknowledge deep insecurities ->

*Ni-Ti loop:* compelled to concoct convoluted “logical” rationales to justify one’s problematic vision of the “truth” and reject the perspectives of those deemed “ignorant”, “superficial”, or misguided -> but ends up in self-doubt, regret, or isolation because of stubbornly alienating oneself from others and failing/refusing to acknowledge deep insecurities ->


*Tertiary Fi (ISTJ / INTJ)*
*resisting Fi:* inattentive to legitimate needs of self and others; callously dismisses the experiences of others; projecting and judgmental, using overly harsh standards or overgeneralizations to criticize people; resistant to emotional life and well-being; tendency to see emotional sensitivity as a weakness in oneself and others; desperate to remain removed and independent from the influence of others/society

*defensive loop:* finds vague gut feelings or faulty moral reasoning to justify problematic feelings, judgments, or beliefs about people or the world at large; easily hurt by criticism or rejection yet unwilling to acknowledge being hurt; confused or overwhelmed by inner chaos or underlying emotional issues; tendency to immerse or lose oneself in own fantasies; depends too much on subjective “truth” to protect oneself from the external world with the unconscious intent to repress feelings of incompetence or powerlessness

*Si-Fi loop:* uses defensive gut feelings (subjective standards of judgment) to convince oneself that one is morally in the right -> but ends up feeling haunted by inner turmoil because of inability to overcome setbacks, self-doubt, uncertainty, pessimism, regret/remorse, loneliness, or relationship troubles (i.e. failing/refusing to see the right means/methods for solving problems responsibly) ->

*Ni-Fi loop:* uses defensive gut feelings (subjective standards of judgment) to convince oneself that one is morally superior and above the fray because of understanding the so-called “truth” -> but ends up feeling haunted by inner turmoil because of inability to overcome setbacks, self-doubt, uncertainty, cynicism, lack of purpose, loneliness, or relationship troubles (i.e. failing/refusing to see the right means/methods for solving problems responsibly) ->




As you can see, I'm getting lazier and lazier on my editing skills


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> @darcstar3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Step up your game pleb.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Shinsei said:


> Step up your game pleb.


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

@darcstar3

in case you're still hesitating whether you use Ne-Si/Si-Ne or Ni-Se/Se-Ni somewhere, this post may help. It's mainly directed at inferior Ne:
my type (INFJ) is being questioned and while Fe... - Funky MBTI in Fiction

I sent an ask to this mbti blog when I very recently questioned my type. My own conclusion after reading this was, that what was being said about the ENFJ makes a hell of a lot more sense to me than the other stuff. If you're still unsure about yourself after this, it might be worth looking at your inferior function.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

ok... *if* my theory here holds... i might be isfj (like, seriously? =/ )
the ones that felt a little like the “resisting xx” applies are se, te, ni and fi, and the one i felt like “yea, that could pretty much be me” just so happens to use all the opposite functions...

but... isfj? i was wrong on 3/4 functions?
so many of the problems sounded possible, am i that broken? haha

also, if you watch handa-kun (you should), what type is he? because i understand his thinking far more than i should




* *




_Tertiary Se (ENTJ / ENFJ)
resisting Se: _*stubborn, judgmental, critical, and dissatisfied; *arrogant, snobby, or overly *focused on the flaws/shortcomings of others or society at large; *dogmatic and refuses to recognize facts that contradict own beliefs or ideas; *tendency to view pure physical enjoyment or “mainstream” interests as superficial or simple-minded*

_Tertiary Te (ESFP / ENFP)
resisting Te: _*avoids making firm decisions or plans; *excessive need for freedom and resists externally imposed structure, control, or limitations; very self-absorbed and avoids taking responsibility for mistakes; *cannot accept criticism or face up to personal flaws, shortcomings, weaknesses; *tendency towards escapism and avoiding/evading difficult (relationship) problems

_Tertiary Ni (ISTP / ISFP)
resisting Ni:_ paranoid or suspicious about being restricted or controlled; obstinate or needlessly rebellious against external standards; lacks nuance in judgment, *no patience for understanding problems in depth; dismisses the need for careful long term analysis/planning; tendency to be dismissive of abstract meaning or theoretical knowledge;* reckless and *short-sighted in decision making*

_Tertiary Fi (ISTJ / INTJ)
resisting Fi:_ inattentive to legitimate needs of self and others; callously dismisses the experiences of others; projecting and judgmental, using overly harsh standards or overgeneralizations to criticize people; *resistant to emotional life and well-being; tendency to see emotional sensitivity as a weakness in oneself and others; desperate to remain removed and independent from the influence of others/society*


*and the one that matched the best, and just so happens to be the ti which i felt didnt fit me...*

_Tertiary Ti (ISFJ / INFJ)
resisting Ti:_ *avoids critical self-analysis; indecisive or difficulty making important decisions; difficulty acknowledging or confronting criticism, mistakes, negative feedback, or personal shortcomings; avoids knowledge, experiences, or situations that trigger discomfort or insecurities;* difficulty forming clear boundaries in relationships; *difficulty exercising adequate self-care; prone to being too dependent on others for self-esteem or forming opinions; prone to passive,* erratic, martyr-like,* or hypocritical behavior in close relationships




also, because i still feel like i wanted to be intp, i couldnt make myself delete it >.< *

_Tertiary Si (INTP / INFP)
defensive loop: _stubborn and insistent upon doing things in the familiar way; suspicious, uncompromising, or resistant to new ideas/experiences; prone to being overly focused on physical health; *feels detached, isolated, or misunderstood by others; prone to replaying or obsessing about past events/missteps because of drawing incorrect connections between past and future; pessimistic, cannot see positive potential; nitpicky and only seeks out confirming details; broods about insignificant details* and immerses oneself in fantasy with the unconscious *intent to repress feelings of uncertainty or inadequacy (and stick to the areas of life that one is most comfortable with)*

Ti-Si loop: compelled to use past knowledge/experience to create detailed explanations/justifications for problematic beliefs, preferences, or mistakes -> but ends up feeling stuck in a rut because of not acknowledging the need for change and *avoiding/refusing possibilities for improvement ->*


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

RainIsMyColour said:


> @darcstar3
> 
> in case you're still hesitating whether you use Ne-Si/Si-Ne or Ni-Se/Se-Ni somewhere, this post may help. It's mainly directed at inferior Ne:
> my type (INFJ) is being questioned and while Fe... - Funky MBTI in Fiction
> ...


thanks, i'll take a look ^.^


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@darcstar3

A looped ISFJ will appear as either ISTP or INTP (INTP if they are using their Ne to relieve stress).
A looped INTP will appear as either ISTJ or ISFJ (ISFJ if they are using their Fe to relieve stress).

Funny enough resisting Ti means that they are lacking in Ti.
So from this I doubt you being in a Si-Ti loop as it would require both Si and Ti to be very high.
I can also doubt you being Ti-dom from this as well. 
I suspect you have very unhealthy Si-dom since you related a lot to defensive Si.

My best bet would be ISFJ.
However I am unsure on how to "confirm" from here on out since I've sort of ran out of resources that I think will be helpful.
It's up to you now to decide if you are either INTP in Ti-Si loop, or just an unhealthy ISFJ.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

thanks for all your help =D

isfj sounds most likely from all that, but at the same time...
i want to reject the f and j at least... 
my reasoning is telling me that... the fact that i dont want to be f "because i dont like basing things on emotions" is pretty much saying i should be an f 

but i also feel like im too disorganised to be a j... i like order, and organising, and i like making a rough plan for things, but mostly to feel like im doing something, while not actually doing anything... and then i never stick to them, and i like flexibility... i always decide things at the last minute in case things change..

i'll keep intp for now, because if im not an intp im so messed up that ive decided to act like one... at least then it matches my actions i guess (plus i like intp >.< )
if i become more healthy and it does turn out i should be isfj, then i can change it >.<


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Corrections:


> "my reasoning is telling me that... the fact that i dont want to be f "because i dont like basing things on emotions" is pretty much saying i should be an f"


F types do not base their decisions on emotions, however this is what they base it on:
*(Fe) Extraverted Feeling:* uses knowledge of predictable human values to foster social connection and harmony, usually through creating, maintaining, or honoring relationship obligations, duties, or responsibilities

*(Fi) Introverted Feeling:* creates value-based knowledge of the world, using personal experiences as a guide for navigating life in accordance with one’s own conscience or belief system



> "but i also feel like im too disorganised to be a j... i like order, and organising, and i like making a rough plan for things, but mostly to feel like im doing something, while not actually doing anything... and then i never stick to them, and i like flexibility... i always decide things at the last minute in case things change.."


J and P types *don't* necessarily translate into:
J = tidy
P = untidy

You shouldn't decide on your type based on:
[E] Social/ _ asocial
 Creative/ [N] Imaginative 
[F] Emotional/ [T] unemotional 
[J] Tidy/ [P] Untidy
As they are misconceptions of the type._


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Well, I knew it! 

And if you were that unhealthy then you'd know it anyway in which case it wouldn't make a difference what type you are. If you are in Si-Ti loop then the answer would be to use auxilary Fe more again. It's actually very common for one to lose touch with Auxilary function especially when stressed or sad or whatever and for most people it takes a while to develop anyway. That is the function that I'd say is most integral to happiness and development. Just because it's the second function people think it's easier to use/develop than it really is a lot of the time. 

For example I find myself getting into an unhealthy Ti-Si loop quite easily and when it was extremely bad I did resemble an IxxJ type because I became so afraid of things and over relied on Si. But that's an extreme example. A drop in healthy use of Ne can quite easily come about and then I have to get into back somehow to really be happy again. Usually I'll have to do things like having a good change of scene to get it back. And that will help me get Ne back into its rightful 'fist mate' position as Si can pushed its way there instead. And it will help me stop obsessing over the past etc. Because Ne is related to new possibilities etc. so things like that sort of spark it. So obviously for Auxilary Fe it would be something else to 'spark it' like a more Fe based activity. Not too familiar the particulars of Si - Ti loop as for my functions obviously but yeah.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Yea, you're right, and i knew that >.<
But still... 
I know i like to perceive the situation before i take action, and can't stick to schedules, i even handed in my final project a day late, which means docking the score at a maximum of 40% lol

I'll admit that I've been considering f for a while, i worry a lot about what people think, and adjust my actions accordingly, but at the same time, i hate people, and don't really care about them


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

pippylongstocking said:


> Well, I knew it!
> 
> And if you were that unhealthy then you'd know it anyway in which case it wouldn't make a difference what type you are. If you are in Si-Ti loop then the answer would be to use auxilary Fe more again. It's actually very common for one to lose touch with Auxilary function especially when stressed or sad or whatever and for most people it takes a while to develop anyway. That is the function that I'd say is most integral to happiness and development. Just because it's the second function people think it's easier to use/develop than it really is a lot of the time. For example I find myself getting into an unhealthy Ti-Si loop quite easily and when it was extremely bad I did resemble an IxxJ type because I became so afraid of things and over relied on Si. But that's an extreme example. A drop in healthy use of Ne can quite easily come about and then I have to get into back somehow to really be happy again. Usually I'll have to do things like having a good change of scene to get it back. And that will help me get Ne back into its rightful 'fist mate' position as Si can pushed its way there instead. And it will help me stop obsessing over the past etc. Because Ne is related to new possibilities etc. so things like that sort of spark it. So obviously for Auxilary Fe it would be something else to 'spark it' like a more Fe based activity. Not too familiar the particulars of Si - Ti loop as for my functions obviously but yeah.


Thanks =D

I know I've been stressed and negative for a while
And I've been especially avoiding other people as much as possible recently, which feels good, but probably isn't helping, haha

I plan to quit my job as soon as i can, hopefully i can start to get back on track after that =)


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

I mean it's up to you to decide if you are ISFJ or INTP.
If it were up to me I would say ISFJ.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

i usually bow to the general consensus of others, rather than trusting myself

but there are times, like this, where i can be stubborn

i'll keep it in mind though, as it does sound quite possible at this point


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey, I've read through some of what you've written earlier, and it seems you're still quite unsure about your cognitive functions stack. So I'll give it a shot. (I am not a scientist, this is purely subjective)

You're definitely not a T-type. That's 8 types slashed.



> i worry a lot about what people think, and adjust my actions accordingly


 That's Fe over Fi. INFP was a big "could be" for you as I was reading, but I don't recall ever knowing any INFP, or ISFP for that matter, whom is worried more about how other people feel about things over how they would feel about it themselves (with the thing being of equal weight to both parties). That's another 4:

So~ ENFJ, ESFJ, ISFJ, INFJ

If you're definitely an introvert: (which is not too complicated to figure out, look at impressions from others) these are the two types I believe that you are one of! My insights into each:

INFJ's 
- incredibly capricious and find it hard to make up their minds, maybe the hardest person to type - but once they get a foothold in the type, (maybe for the other types too) EVERYTHING falls into place, and they will continue to come across experiences that relate to this, proving that they're INFJ.
- Lazy, (as i would attribute to whole-heartedly) but when they start work, their focus starts to adjust to the task, and reveals their perfectionistic nature & sublime access to the subconscious, and they can do things to a standard that people would find hard to replicate.
- protectors of hopes and dreams, we look at people always with ideas of improvement. We see the glass walls that impede in one's natural progression through life. "Nature's psychologists"

ISFJ's 
- are the most gentle people in the world. They are the protectors of peace and comfort. They take it easy, are more shy than INFJs, compassionate, and seem to like food and enjoy cooking, and other sensual pleasures more than INFJs. 
- If an ISFJ would learn a martial art, they would learn through the feelings of their body, and calibrate it as they do it (is natural in the moment) > an INFJ learns from the concept of the art in their minds~ only through reflection can they hope to improve at the same time as an ISFJ! (is unnatural in the moment)


If I had to pick one: I would say INFJ, because I recall your interest in learning languages - which is a (N) sort of thing, I don't think ISFJs would do that... so yeah. INFJ? Ni > Fe > Ti > Se

Well, I hope that helped. :laughing:
If it didn't, I thought I was an INTP a couple years ago, I only learnt that I was an INFJ by investigating the Enneagram, finding out I was a type 4. I missed a LOT of obvious signs that I wasn't an INTP, which you only realise once you got it! Good luck. Also, maybe then (if this all doesn't relate to you) you are actually a Fi-dom. Introverted Feeling (Fi) Explained - One of Your Eight Cognitive Functions


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

wow, thanks for your help
from those descriptions i'd lean heavily to infj, i hate doing work, but when i start cleaning or something, i kinda get obsessive over making everything perfectly clean >.<


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

darcstar3 said:


> wow, thanks for your help
> from those descriptions i'd lean heavily to infj, i hate doing work, but when i start cleaning or something, i kinda get obsessive over making everything perfectly clean >.<


I'll explain some examples of an ISTJ that you'll relate to so that now you think you're an ISTJ.
It's easy to nit pick certain parts of a type that you can relate to, like e.g.
I could nit pick certain NTJ type characteristic that I relate to, but that does not make me NTJ.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

yea, true =P
and i dont see myself as having se so much

but judging only from that information given, i just wanted to say that i lean more towards the info of infj


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Once you find your type it will stick like cement. :happy: Are you definitely introverted in your mind - what's your reasoning behind this?


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

well, if we went by the standard description, im 99% introverted

if we go by the way i think... i admit i dont understand that so well, and i dont really know how i think, but...
im pretty self centred, if its ok for me, i want everyone else to just accept it
if something bad for someone else, i half disregard that, because its still good for me
if they pushed id give in and feel grumpy the whole time, haha

i also dont like to share my thoughts... im usually thinking/imagining many different things that i want to say, or contribute, but i almost never share them, and end up saying nothing >.<

but i guess i do notice lots about the outside world, noises especially bother me, when other people around dont notice them
and i get irritated at all the other people around me, just for being there >.<


----------



## Celtsincloset (Feb 17, 2014)

Shyness; withholding what you want to say isn't good evidence for introversion. Because it may come out in other ways, such as online activity and posting 1846 posts in around 4 months. :wink: I don't think we could possibly do that.

I now have an extrovert vibe from you...

Dominant Ne: Extraverted Intuiting (Ne) Explained - One of Your Eight Cognitive Functions

You could be an ENFP. (Ne>Fi instead of Ni>Fe)


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Interesting, I'll try to read it after work


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

cantrelyon2 said:


> Shyness; withholding what you want to say isn't good evidence for introversion. Because it may come out in other ways, such as online activity and posting 1846 posts in around 4 months. :wink: I don't think we could possibly do that.
> 
> I now have an extrovert vibe from you...
> 
> ...


Lol count me as an ENTP then 
(because I have over 6000 posts in 4 months)


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

narcissistic said:


> Lol count me as an ENTP then
> (because I have over 6000 posts in 4 months)


You're not cool enough to be ENTP. Now go and cry into your pillow.

(JK don't hate me, everyone. We just bantahz. <3 Also Darc you are ENTJ)


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Darc, have you considered being an INFJ? I'm close with one here and your posts remind me of hers. (Sure, it doesn't imply you're one). In my experience online with IxFJ types, they seem to place a lot of importance on their Ti and they can be quite articulate. This could be why you think you're a Ti dom. I think this is similar to how ExTP types sometimes mistake themselves for Fe doms. You also strike me as a dominant perceiving type too. 

Anyway, just me speculating. Maybe give it a thought.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

I would suggest the following youtube channel 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmDcT_Pujk8vOcxk_IcnxtQ
Its always better to start typing from scratch ( E or I) and then function by function .


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

a big thanks to everyone here =D

ive just gotten a load of helpful stuff, which i hope to be able to sift through soon
and then after that i want to re-check the information that i first used

hopefully after that i can settle on something, but i doubt itll be any time soon =(


----------

